
30 Most Influential Computer Scientists Alive Today - vinnyglennon
http://www.computersciencedegreehub.com/30-most-influential-computer-scientists-alive-today/
======
gjvc
No mention of Alan Kay, Dan Ingalls, Joe Armstrong, or many others, yet
Zuckerberg is there.

This industry/field really is a pop culture.

